# Ross and Lucifer



## Ross Senack (Sep 7, 2021)

Hello!

I am Ross. I live in Nashville. I have a 14-year-old Maine ****/Ragdoll mix named Lucifer. I love him very much except between 1-5am when he lives to wake me up every 30 minutes. Nice to meet all of you!









-- Ross Senack


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.
And just letting you know, if you write the name as Maincoon, the computer program designed to weed out racial slurs won't make it into ****


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello Ross and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ross Senack (Sep 7, 2021)

I love my 14 year old Mainecoon/Ragdoll mix. He's the best. However, between 1-5am he loves to wake me up. Whether it be scratching at things, knocking things over, or yelling over and over again. I can't lock him out either or he scratches at the door all night. Any suggestions? 

-- Ross Senack


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I wonder if leaving some kibble out for him in the evening in a puzzle bowl might help. I started doing that with my cat and he never bothers me in the night any more. It really wasn't a big problem because my cat didn't do it a lot, but it's something you might try to see if it gives your cat something to do at night. The cat has to work to get the kibble out of the puzzle and that occupies some of their time.


----------



## Ross Senack (Sep 7, 2021)

Sounds fun! All he wants to do is knock stuff over all night! Gonna look puzzle bowls rn. Thanks!

-- Ross Senack


----------

